# begging for help with son's socail studies project



## jakezmom (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone ever heard of the Flat Stanley project? It is the most popular elementary school project in the world.  My son is in 3rd grade has to send his paper doll (Flat Stanley) to different destinations.  He is learning about the continents and we managed to send Flat Stanley to every continent but Africa and Antartica.

Does anyone live in or traveling to Africa/South Africa between now and March?
I would greatly appreciate it if you could take my son's paper doll and get a picture of it in Africa. 

I am a teacher so would you please email me if you are able to help us?

Thanks so much!!!

Jacob  and Kate

knichols@monroetwp.k12.nj.us


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 15, 2009)

I sent you an email.


----------

